# Trimming Blyxa Japonica



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

OK, I was given a few of these beauties (Thanks Mike), planted them in my tank, and they took off. I had a nice full blyxa lawn covering 1/4 of my foreground. 
Lately they seem to have gotten a little taller. There is now a tunnel system through the leafless stems. Also I notice that I have little plants floating that were not planted (and won't stay planted  ). 

How should (or even should) this plant be trimmed? 
If so, how do you do it?


Thanks 
Walter


----------



## Pete City (Apr 2, 2005)

Blyxa Japonica is actually a stem plant, though you wouldn't think looking at its appearance. This plant produces sideshoots which can easily be divided from the main plant with a sharp pair of scissors. I usually pull out the "mother plant" trim of the side shoots and replant. 
They are very visible so you shouldn't have a problem trying to figure out were to cut.

Pete


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Pete. I was wondering if it looked that easy. 

So what is up with all the little plantlets I have floating? 
Anyone have an easier way to plant those other than putting them in real deep?

Thanks again


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

tazcrash69 said:


> So what is up with all the little plantlets I have floating?
> Anyone have an easier way to plant those other than putting them in real deep?


I haven't come up with any better methods yet. Fortunately, they do frequently have some longer roots, that you can drag into the substrate to keep them down. But, just as often, the plants pop right back up when you remove the tweezers after pulling them down. I'm actually fairly amazed sometimes at how 1-2 smallish looking roots can really hold that plant down at times.

But, getting it to stay where you want it originally can still be a challenge.

My experiences,
Brian.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

Ive put the bases themselves into the substrate, then pulled them out slightly to settle the gravel around it and secure its position. I've found that roots themselves dont hold very well at first. I dont know if this will encourage rot or slow growth but mine are still alive?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad to hear it's not just me.

Thanks all.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

Those little tiny plantlets you describe can be a bear to keep down. What I have done in the past is just stick it into the substrate and sprinkle a few bits of the substrate onto it to keep it down. Just keep in mine that it is a stem plant, and as such, no need to keep a crown above the gravel line. If you have plenty of other larger plants, which it seems you do, I just wouldn't worry about the little floaters, just not worth the hassle, imo.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I would just ignore the plantlets, but I really want to spread this plant out.

I'll try the "sprinkle" method.


----------

